# Cherche beta testeur ...



## Kartof (26 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour, je cherche des beta testeur pour un composant d'une suite. 
Elle se nomme iMouxMoux CS (Cuiller à Soupe suite).
 Le composant est un traitement de texte : TextCS.

Merci

PS : Aidez moi, je rame  :hein:


----------



## ddn45 (26 Novembre 2004)

c'est un peu sibyllin comme message, un peu plus de clarté me ferait du bien


----------



## Bilbo (1 Décembre 2004)

Personne n'avait pris la requête au sérieux. Nous avions tous tord.  Le site a été mis à jour et à présent on sait mieux de quoi on parle. 

Que ce fil retrouve à présent sa vie normale. 

À+

P.S. Kartof, je réïtère mes excuses pour ces désagréménts.


----------



## Balooners (1 Décembre 2004)

Si je comprenais de quoi il s'agit, je veux bien être un Beta Testeur  car le site est en MAJ actuelement


----------



## Kartof (1 Décembre 2004)

J'ai des problèmes au niveau du transfert, dans un petit quart d'heure se sera réglé.


----------



## Kartof (1 Décembre 2004)

ça marche pas :rose: 
Je vais essayer de régler ça au plus vite.


----------



## supermoquette (1 Décembre 2004)

Ça marche je teste dès que je trouve le temps

edit: le transfert marche mais le dézippage pas


----------



## Balooners (1 Décembre 2004)

Bon, j'ai le fichier, on va voir, si le dézippage fonctionne, je le mets sur une clé USB et je le test chez moi, (j'attends internet) et je te donnerai mon avis.

  @+

_En effet, le fichier ne se décompresse pas chez moi non plus. n'as tu pas un autres serveurs en attendant pour le mettre ? _


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Décembre 2004)

c'est un virus ou bien ?


----------



## supermoquette (1 Décembre 2004)

Cyril.D a dit:
			
		

> c'est un virus ou bien ?


Ouais le plus gros virus : 16 Mo zipé


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ouais le plus gros virus : 16 Mo zipé



Je l'ai dezippé et ça m'a encore plus inquieté de voir que c'était un executable


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (1 Décembre 2004)

Cyril.D a dit:
			
		

> Je l'ai dezippé et ça m'a encore plus inquieté de voir que c'était un executable




Comment as-tu fait, chez moi ca marche pas non plus


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Comment as-tu fait, chez moi ca marche pas non plus


 Tu sais quoi???
 L'huour existe sur terre !


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (1 Décembre 2004)

Capripot a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais quoi???
> L'huour existe sur terre !



On m'aurait menti?  :mouais:


----------



## naas (1 Décembre 2004)

vi la c'est sûr ça déconne 


_(ps: dj on est pas au bar _


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (1 Décembre 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> vi la c'est sûr ça déconne
> 
> 
> _(ps: dj on est pas au bar _


Oui désolé naas

J'ai exactement ce msg d'erreur! Le beta-test commence mal  :mouais:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Décembre 2004)

bon je l'ai décompressé avec stuffit deluxe la, 3 sous dossiers apparaissent avec des noms étranges, puis un executable os X (avec l'icone application) j'ai double cliqué le truc s'est ouvert puis refermé immédiatemment.... pas très bon signe... bizarre même....


----------



## naas (1 Décembre 2004)

quelle version de stuff it ? quelle machine et version d'osX as tu ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Décembre 2004)

J'ai fait ça avec :

StuffIt Deluxe 8.0

g5 2x2.0 rev2

mac os 10.3.6


----------



## MrStone (2 Décembre 2004)

Quelqu'un en sait un peu plus sur ce truc ? Y'a pas un readme dans le package ? :hein:


----------



## Niconemo (2 Décembre 2004)

Le mieux c'est peut-être d'attendre que le site et le .sit soient beta-testés par l'auteur lui-même et qu'il nous fasse signe.


----------



## naas (2 Décembre 2004)

même sur pc l'archive est corrompue, donc fais nous signe quand c'est mis a jour


----------



## Kartof (2 Décembre 2004)

Nan c'est pas un virus, c'est un problème au niveau d'installer vise, je voais vous envoyer un autre lien quand j'aurai enlevé l'installeur.

Je suis sincèrement désolé (ça commence bien   )


----------



## Kartof (2 Décembre 2004)

Cette fois ça y est !!!! Téléchargez le ici (fichier.zip)


----------



## naas (2 Décembre 2004)

marche pas sur mon pc 

_écoute met le fichier non zippé de toute façon en adsl c'est pareil au moins on commence a bosser dessus, et si tu disais aussi ce que cela fait et ce que l'on doit regarder, noter, bref je veux bien t'aider mais comment ?_


----------



## Kartof (2 Décembre 2004)

ça marche que pour mac ... j'arrive à le faire marcher sur mes tois ordis macintosh


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Décembre 2004)

Kartof a dit:
			
		

> ça marche que pour mac ... j'arrive à le faire marcher sur mes tois ordis macintosh



c'est un soft de traitement de texte ?? ou bien ??


----------



## naas (2 Décembre 2004)

Kartof a dit:
			
		

> ça marche que pour mac ... j'arrive à le faire marcher sur mes tois ordis macintosh


oui ça j'ai bien compris  , regarde la photo c'est winzip qui bloque, c'est ton archive qui déconne


----------



## Kartof (2 Décembre 2004)

Et oui c'est du traitement de texte. C'est pour aller à l'essentiel. Il est pas super mais bon... c'est aussi pour montrer ce qu'on peut faire ave FileMaker.... Et puis avec un nom pareil : TextCS c'est surement un traitement de texte  :hein:


----------



## MrStone (2 Décembre 2004)

Désolé mais _ iMouxMoux CS (Cuiller à Soupe suite) _ ça fait pas très sérieux...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Décembre 2004)

Kartof a dit:
			
		

> Et oui c'est du traitement de texte. C'est pour aller à l'essentiel. Il est pas super mais bon... c'est aussi pour montrer ce qu'on peut faire ave FileMaker.... Et puis avec un nom pareil : TextCS c'est surement un traitement de texte  :hein:



ca y est je l'ai testé


----------



## JediMac (2 Décembre 2004)

Téléchargé et décompressé avec Safari et stuffit expander sans problème. Mais pas encore essayé, il y a des points particuliers que tu souhaiterais tester par notre entremise ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2004)

Bah je sais pas comment vous faites, parce que moi, j'ai un fichier corrompu aussi comme naas donc... désolé mais je ne peux pas tester ton logiciel donne nous des nouvelles???


----------



## Didier Guillion (2 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour,

Téléchargé, installé, lancé sans probleme.
En l'absence d'explication de ce qu'est censé faire le soft, je ne peut tester plus loin.

Cordialemeny


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2004)

J'ai enfin réussi à le décompresser, je ne sais pas comment mais bon ça a marcher
j'ai ouvrt les file maker mais que faut-il faire maintenant ?
le .app ne fonctionne pas

@+


----------



## Kartof (2 Décembre 2004)

Voilà le mode d'emploi pour ceux qui le désirent. Merci à Didier Guillon car j'aurai complètement oublié !
À visionner en ligne ici


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Décembre 2004)

Kartof a dit:
			
		

> Voilà le mode d'emploi pour ceux qui le désirent. Merci à Didier Guillon car j'aurai complètement oublié !
> À visionner en ligne ici




Ca continu


Not Found
The requested URL /mdp.html was not found on this server.


Apache1.3.29 - ProXad [Nov 14 2004 22:48:20] Server at imouxmoux.free.fr Port 80​


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (2 Décembre 2004)

téléchargé décompressé et utilisé pour envoyer un mail


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Décembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> téléchargé décompressé et utilisé pour envoyer un mail



tu veux surement dire un courriel ?


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (2 Décembre 2004)

Cyril.D a dit:
			
		

> tu veux surement dire un courriel ?



Heu ben un courriel = un mail ou on m'aurait menti encore une fois?  :mouais:


----------



## Kartof (2 Décembre 2004)

ca y est ça marche


----------



## supermoquette (2 Décembre 2004)

Kartof a dit:
			
		

> ca y est ça marche


ça download nuance


----------



## naas (2 Décembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Heu ben un courriel = un mail ou on m'aurait menti encore une fois?  :mouais:


un *e*mail mail = courrier,  *e* = electronique
courri*el* courrier = mail, *el* = electronique 


donc courrier

et téléchargement = download


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (2 Décembre 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> un *e*mail mail = courrier,  *e* = electronique
> courri*el* courrier = mail, *el* = electronique
> 
> 
> ...



Oui ben c'est ce que je disais  :mouais:


----------

